# New to Forum Coke 1915 and "Good Grape" Havre De Grace MD stamped



## reelcrazyfish (Apr 23, 2013)

First time posting, found this forum through Google trying to get a rough value for some bottles I found while fishing today.  Found some broken glass being eroded from a bank.  2 Coke bottles, clear glass, with date of Nov 16, 1915 and "Havre De Grace MD" stamped on bottom.  Then a really cool bottle with lots of "bubbles" on it and "Good Grape" written on the side and Havre De Grace MD stamped on bottom.  Also found a piece of a bottle that is clearly much older, blown glass looking and really thick.  

 Any worth to these bottles?

 I did a "search" of the forums, but didn't find anything specific for Harve De Grace.

 Thanks guys!

 JIM


----------



## epackage (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum... some recently sold Good Grapes... Jim

http://www.ebay.com/dsc/Bottles-Insulators-/29797/i.html?_sadis=200&_ipg=200&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&LH_TitleDesc=1&_sticky=1&_from=R40&_ftrt=901&_sc=1&_ftrv=1&_adv=1&_sop=10&LH_Sold=1&_trkparms=65%253A3%257C66%253A4%257C39%253A1&LH_Complete=1&_dmd=1&_nkw=good+grape&rt=nc


----------



## reelcrazyfish (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks!  I searched E-Bay first, but didn't see ANY of those?!?


----------



## reelcrazyfish (Apr 23, 2013)

Pic of Coke Nov 16 1915 with City Stamp on bottom


----------



## epackage (Apr 23, 2013)

Not sure of the value on the Havre de Grace Cokes, I'll see what I can find out


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 23, 2013)

The 1915 Coke from Havre de Grace, Md lists as Rare in Bill Porter's Coke Bottle Checklist.  That means 20-100 examples estimated to exist.  The value depends on condition but could be over $100 for a bottle with no damage in nice shape.  This type of bottle sells well on ebay.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  reelcrazyfish
> 
> Pic of Coke Nov 16 1915 with City Stamp on bottom


 This does not look like the embossing on a typical 1915 Coke bottle. May we see a profile view of it? I've never seen one with the patent number embossed on the base.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 24, 2013)

Thats because its a pic of the base of the Good Grape instead.  Welcome to the forum Jim!  Havre de Grace is a cool town, my wife and daughters were born there!  I have a good grape bottle like yours, its made by ROOT and they are a hefty little bottles.  Has some value and Havre de Grace has lots of antique stores.  The coke is a good one, not sure what you'd get for it but although I have over a hundred Havre de Grace coke bottles (find them at work) I don't have a 1915 yet.  Show us a pic of your other shard.


----------



## reelcrazyfish (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help so far guys!  All the bottles I found:  2 Coke 1915 bottles, the good grape, and 2 bottles with "Whistle" written on them were all exposed by an eroding river bank.  Hope to go back there with a shovel and actually do some digging.  I'll post pics of the Coke bottle.  Cobaltbot is correct, the pic above with pat number on the bottom is the Good Grape.

 Thanks again!

 JIM


----------



## reelcrazyfish (Apr 24, 2013)

Here is the Whistle Bottle.  It too has Havre De Grace stamped on the bottom.


----------



## reelcrazyfish (Apr 24, 2013)

Pic 1 of "shard"  Just seems like an older bottle - but than again, I'm not a "bottle guy" so maybe I'm wrong?!?


----------



## reelcrazyfish (Apr 24, 2013)

Pic 2 of the shard


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 24, 2013)

That broken bottle is about 40 years older than the other bottles you found.  I'd say 1880s.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 24, 2013)

That site has great potential!  Jay, my second edition of Porter's book doesn't list the HdG cokes as rare, what edition do you have?


----------



## reelcrazyfish (Apr 24, 2013)

Great!  Thanks for the info guys.  I'll be browsing through the forums here and looking for the best ways to clean them up and dig for more bottles.  Could be some neat stuff there.  I'll post pics of anything cool I find.


----------

